# FLOOR HEATING



## BOOZER (Dec 21, 2008)

HEY PEOPLE GOTTA QUESTION. I BUILD ALL MY CAGES OUTTA 3/4 FURNITURE GRADE PLYWOOD AND SOLID STOCK. I WANT TO USE A UNDERGROUND HEATER BUT WONT WORK FOR 3/4. IS THERE ANYTHING I CAN USE FOR INSIDE??? ON THE FLOOR...
peace
THANKS


----------



## RehabRalphy (Dec 21, 2008)

Hopefully this isnt for a tegu :/

But for a snake, you can use 11" Heat Tape


----------



## BOOZER (Dec 21, 2008)

*DAMN*

YES FOR A TEGU.... REASON FOR THA ? WAS ITS A SHORT CAGE AND THE BULB WAS GONNA HANG TOO FAR DOWN AND DIDNT WANT TO USE A WIRE CAGE SO IT SEEMS I WILL HAVE HAVE TO BUILD A NEW CAGE. WHAT DO YOU THINK???


----------



## BOOZER (Dec 21, 2008)

*PROB???*

WHAT WOULD BE THE PROBLEM????


----------



## mr.tegu (Dec 21, 2008)

hey boozer good question, check it out--- under tank heaters are designed to be placed under the actual glass tank, not inside the tank. these heaters get extremely hot, i think i shot one with my heat gun at around 160 degress or more. their designed to heat through the glass and bedding then slightly move upward into the enclosure. if this kinda heater is used INSIDE a tegu enclosure your tegu would end up burrowing under it and your cage floor and would cook your tegu to death PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE find another heating source, heat tape as stated might be ok but my lights hang down to, i have a 250 watt reptisun uva and uvb and my enclosure is 7' 3' 3' check it out in my pics also my heat rock is unplugged. go to forum argentine blk/wht,custom enclosure, i hope i helped you out with your question


----------



## ashesc212 (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey there, you can also use a ceramic heat emitter, which goes into a normal fixture:

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.petmountain.com/product/heaters/107630/exo-terra-exo-terra-heat-emitter.html">http://www.petmountain.com/product/heat ... itter.html</a><!-- m -->

How short is your cage?

During the day he just needs a basking light and a UVB tube light or just a mercury vapor bulb. If it is cold at night the ceramic heat emitter is a good choice, in my opinion.


----------



## BOOZER (Dec 22, 2008)

THIS CAGE IS 19'' HIGH. WAS NOT GONNA BE FOR A TEGU BUT WILL BE A TEMPORARY HOME FOR NOW.


----------



## DaRealJoker (Dec 22, 2008)

what the issue is, is that Pine and Cedar are toxic to Tegus. And furniture is made from that stuff. If you use that type of wood, it needs to be sealed with a non-toxic water-based polyurethane, or several coats of outdoor Latex works aslong as it has had time to breath and vap off. Like a few weeks I'd say.


----------



## BOOZER (Dec 22, 2008)

*HEATING*

NAH I'M USING POPLAR AND MAPLE


----------



## DaRealJoker (Dec 22, 2008)

what you want is floor space Height doesn't have to be too much I'd use a heat emitter aswell. I don't use one tho. I have a large "heavy" rock under the basking light. It's black and really holds heat well. It stays cool enough to touch but it does warm up lots. I'd recomend doing that. On cold nights my tegu will burrow close the the rock and he stays warm all night. On other nights he burrows under his cave. The heavy rocks hold heat longer and better. Don't need any floor heat and infact I know it's not needed at all. If the nights get too cold I run a regular outdoor flood light (painted red) for extra warmth.


----------



## BOOZER (Dec 22, 2008)

*HEATING*



DaRealJoker said:


> what you want is floor space Height doesn't have to be too much I'd use a heat emitter aswell. I don't use one tho. I have a large "heavy" rock under the basking light. It's black and really holds heat well. It stays cool enough to touch but it does warm up lots. I'd recomend doing that. On cold nights my tegu will burrow close the the rock and he stays warm all night. On other nights he burrows under his cave. The heavy rocks hold heat longer and better. Don't need any floor heat and infact I know it's not needed at all. If the nights get too cold I run a regular outdoor flood light (painted red) for extra warmth.



THANKS BRO! ALL THATS GONNA HELP! GOTTA COLUMBIAN HATCHLING ON ITS WAY THANKS TO A GOOD FRIEND. I HAVE A ARGENTINE BUT HE'S BEEN DOWN FOR A FEW MONTHS SO I'VE BEEN FEELING SELFISH AND WANT A TEGU I CAN SEE HAHA.
peace


----------



## DaRealJoker (Dec 22, 2008)

Good luck on the Columbbian. That's all they're good for, looking at. It's unreal the extent you must go to to get it calm enough to handle. I will warn you that they like to bite and will at any moment. Not a pet to be trusted. Aswell, a hatchling? An egg? How so as no one can breed em. I guess your friend knows of a nest?


----------



## BOOZER (Dec 22, 2008)

HAHA MY NEIGHBOR HAD A CLUTCH OF 16. 3 ARE GOOD TO GO IN ABOUT 1-2WKS. YOU KNOW I GOTTA SAY I HAD A FEMALE COL. THAT WAS TAME AS CAN BE! I WOULD READ ON THE FLOOR AND SHE WOULD CLIMB ON MY BACK AND FALL ASLEEP... MISS HER!


----------



## DaRealJoker (Dec 22, 2008)

Kool can u get pics of the clutch? We'd all like to see them. Aswell, how did he get them to breed? Is he running an outdoor set-up? Very interesting as I've learnt no one has been able to get them to breed. Might be the first Columbians that have been captive bred. Will make for a nicer Col. too I bet. Pics please!!!!


----------



## BOOZER (Dec 22, 2008)

*heating*

he bought the male first then the female put them together and BOOM! they did what came natural and life proceeds.haha..i'll see what i can do about photos. yesterday we seen them move in the egg. real cool. he's on this site---MALEVOLENCE


----------

